# Crown tail VS Half moon



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

so i just want some opinions and facts on the matter of which is better for breeding purposes, crown tail or half moons, is there a big difference?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

yes.
ct breed true and hm don't
ct is cheaper then hm
one thing that they both have in common is, that they're really hard to maintain


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

*ok*

what do you mean by breed true? and i was planning on going with CT so that would be the better option?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

ctxct will produce you all ct
hmxhm depending how good of a background of the parent should should produce 20-40% hm the rest are super delta and delta
if the parent come from a bad background then 0% hm and all the babies are super delta and delta


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

ok thanks, that helps a lot


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

np
will with that clear.
do you have any color or type that you want to breed???


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

im looking for pair of crown tails, preferable red, black or blue or a combo of those three


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

ok with those color..
hmmm
black is tricky
if you get the lace then its fine
but if you get the melano then your out of luck
female are infertile
red are nice
but you can't really cross them with any color
you'll get a bunch of bio or multi color
blue
there is a lot of of different class of blue
royal,steel and turquoise 
black and blue can cross
you'll get a mix of the two
hope this help
*
*


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

it does help, to get a good spawn what do you suggest i start out with? im open for suggestions


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

pk are very hardy fish.
you can get by with a lot.
to me they're the best father.
as fry goes.
there all the same.
you have to put in effort to get something out of it.
3-5 feeding a day(small portion)
water change every other day(when they hit two week)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

jibruno said:


> so i just want some opinions and facts on the matter of which is better for breeding purposes, crown tail or half moons, is there a big difference?


CT's are every betta that has web reduction on their fins regardless of their form (long/short finned, number of rays, 180* spread or less, etc). 
While HM's are long finned bettas that MUST have a 180* tail spread, otherwise they go into the delta group.

IMO both fin types breed equally easy/difficult BUT making their fins spread 180* (both types) is not that easy. You must select your breeders. So it comes down to your goal - do you just want any long finned betta either with or without web reduction or do you want to maintain a 180* fin spread.

In general CT need more care than HM. They at least need IAL to maintain their fin form - keep their rays nice and straight (actually it's not really the IAL but the water pram that the IAL causes)..... I can't explain in detail because I've never really worked with them nor have I read much about them. All I know is that my water can't keep their fins nice, tidy and straight.
HM's are more tolerant towards different water parameters.

I agree with curly that PK's are in general the easiest to keep, breed, raise, and maintain/care.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Not all melano females are infertile, andthere are actually superblack females out there who breed just fine if you want a black girlie. xD

As you said you want to used CT's and yu like blue and black the a pair of Royal blue CT's would be reltively easy to fine. They have a nice blue body with a black head.




--
For the a thing to keep in mind with CT's is their fins can curl in hard water that would be fine for any VT or PK. 
With HM's they take more work in that there are both genetic and environmental influences. you might need to jar them sooner to keep their fins from being nipped, keep their water clean so they can grow, and then flare them every so often so they stretch their fins out.

The reason injo mention IAL is it softens the water a bit. ^^ But it depends on the water where are you are and such.

Also have to agree that PK's are the easiest to keep form wise. They can't really tailbite, they don't have issues with long fins dragging them down with filters, their fins don't curl in regular water...I can't comment on them being better fathers as that's different with each fish and the only time I tried to spawn one he ate most of the eggs.....><
And, Short fin is recessive to long fins on if you breed a HMPK to a HM you'll get long finned babies in the first generation(unless the HM is from a half and half spawn and carried PK...but lets not complicate things xD). 

CT's by show standards have to have a certain amount of web reduction,but combtails are basicly anything with any web reduction, be the HM comb(half suns) or deltas or VTs or PKs.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *Not all melano females are infertile*, andthere are actually *superblack females* out there who breed just fine if you want a black girlie. xD
> 
> This may be true but finding the fertile melano female is close to impossible. Super black (SB) are available but still a bit rare.... at least in my area.
> 
> ...


Addition: though rather rare, PK's do tail bite. Mine wanted to be a DT .... LOL


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Melano is actually steel blue based I think, despite the black head on the royal blues.
Black laces are lovely. They were originally going to be the color I chose to work with(well, blacklace and blue lace).
Side note..I've seen some lovely Melano male + blacklace female spawns with blue's and greens and blacks showing up in the fry.

I've never had a tail biter,no matter the tail type, i just find the image of a Pk chasing tail trying to bite it amusing. xD


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

my issue is i like looks, i think PKs are pretty boring in that category while CTs, HMs and SDs all look "cooler" in my opinion. my current CT has a problem keeping his fins up so im considering HMs. but i also still think that, if done right, CTs look better.. im so indecisive


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO they all look attractive in their own way. It's up to you. I'm just trying to give you an idea of what you're getting yourself into.

You haven't stated your goals ... so I'm assuming it's to some day come up with SQ. Read the last page of "About Bettas" in bettysplendens.com: "Development of the New Betta4all Standard"
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=4074

That's what you're aiming for if you want SQ.


Her's my little guy who decided to be a DT


----------



## DraconisMidnight32 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a crown tail with black body blue fins that fade lighter as it goes down and red bits at the end of his fins, the pet store owner said that it was a very rare colour to find with that combo, but it is possible


----------

